# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Διατροφή lovebird

## Zorba_The_Freak

Εδω και λιγες μερες πηρα το πρωτο μου lovebird.

Τροφη πηρα την prestige premium της versele-laga.

Του εχω σουπιοκοκκαλο και πηρα και εκεινη την πετρα? σε σχημα καρδιας για το ραμφος του. Αληθεια τι πραγμα ειναι αυτη?

Σε λιγες μερες θα αρχισω να του βαζω φρουτα και λαχανικα.

Χρειαζομαι κατι αλλο?
πχ βιταμινες? Για τα καναρινια (που δεν εχω  :Happy:  ) μου ειχαν προτεινει την grow more plus. Κανει για τα lovebirds? Να την αγοράσω?

Τιποτα άλλο?

----------


## mitsman

Γιωργο δεν εχω την παραμικρη ιδεα απο αγαποπουλια,αλλα γιατι να βαλεις πολυβιταμινη???εχεις λογο??ειναι περιοδος πτερορριας η κατι τετοιο??

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δεν εχω εντοπισει καποιο προβλημα ακομα.

Δεν ξερω... Ρωταω...

----------


## mitsman

Απο την στιγμη που δεν ειναι περιοδος αναπαραγωγης δεν ειναι περιοδος πτεροριας, ουτε εχει παρει αντιβιωση το πουλακι και δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα γενικοτερα,θεωρω χωρις να ξερω σου ξαναλεω πως δεν χρειαζεται κατι παραπανω!!!
Την τροφη του,τα λαχανικα του δυο φορες την εβδομαδα, τα φρουτα του αλλες δυο, το αυγο του μια φορα την εβδομαδα και καθαρο νερακι και εισαι αψογος!!!λεω τωρα εγω!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Μαλλον για να ειμαι πιο ακριβης, οταν τρομαζει και "χτυπιεται" φευγουν καποια πουπουλακια (προχθες ειδα και ενα πεσμενο φτερο) αλλα δεν ξερω αν αυτο θεωρειται πτεροροια ή αν ειναι θεμα στρες κλπ...

Φρουτα, λαχανικα, αυγο κλπ θα ξεκινησω απο το Σαββατοκυριακο και μετα για να εχει μαθει λιγο το χωρο του και εμενα και να μην πανικοβαλλεται...

----------


## mitsman

Σιγα σιγα αν δεν τα εχει ηδη στο διαιτολογιο του...μια φορα απο το καθενα την εβδομαδα θα προτεινα...θα μας πουν και τα παιδια οταν δουν το θεμα..αυτα τα ελαχιστα ειναι η αποψη μου!!!

----------


## NoAngeL

Δεν έτυχε να δω πως έφτασε στα χέρια σου το lovebird, και να το χαίρεσαι παρεμπιπτόντως. Αν το πήρες από petshop ή αν σου φαίνεται ταλαιπωρημένο και με θαμπό φτέρωμα πιστεύω πως μια βιταμινούλα για κανενα πεντάρι μέρες δεν θα το βλάψει.

----------


## demis

Για πολυβιταμινη μπορεις να παρεις το multi vit κανει για ολα τα ουλια κ ειναι πολυ καλο! Αλλα τις πολυβιταμινες τις χρησιμοποιουμε στην πτερορια η οταν το πουλακι δεν τρωει ποτε φρουτα. Δηλαδη αν παρεις απο πετσοπ ενα πουλι που το εχουν ενα χρονο στο μαγαζι σιγουρα θα χρειαστει πολυβιταμινες! Κ ετσι κ αλλιως θα ειναι δυσκολο να φαει φρουτο αν το βλεπει πρωτη φορα οποτε ανγακζομαστε κ τους βαζουμε βυταμινες μεχρι να μαθουν τα φρουτα. Με λιγα λογια καλο ειναι να υπαρχει ενα τετειο σκευασμα στο σπιτι σε περιπτωση αναγκης να το χρησιμοποιουμε.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Απο πετ το πηρα και δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο το ειχε εκει. Μου φαινεται σε καλη κατασταση, χωρις ομως να εχω και εμπειρο ματι...

Και αν το δαχτυλιδι του δεν ειναι μουφα, ειναι απο Ολλανδια του 2009...

----------


## demis

Αν ειναι κλειστου τυπου το δαχτυλιδι τοτε να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν ειναι μουφα, δεν νομιζω να μπηκαν στη διαδικασια να του βαλουν ψευτικο δαχτυλι οταν γεννηθηκε!!

----------


## demis

Για τα λαχανικα κτλ εγω για μια ευδομαδα δεν βαζω τιποτα οταν παιρνω ενα πουλι εκτος αν χρειαστει να βαλω βυταμινες στο νερο. Μετα βαζω μερα παρα μερα. πλεονμ τους βαζω καθε μερα κ  καινουργιο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Γιώργο αν τρώει κάποια φρούτα και λαχανικά κάποια έστω δεν χρειάζεται να δίνεις πολυβιταμίνες.Εγώ δεν έχω δώσει ποτέ στον Πάρη βιταμίνες.Επίσης και το αυγό δεν είναι απαραίτητο τώρα αφού δεν είναι ζευγάρι και δεν κάνεις προετοιμασία για αναπαραγωγή.Μπορείς όμως να του δίνεις μια φορά στις 15 ημέρες για παίρνει ζωική πρωτεΐνη. Μια καλή λιχουδιά είναι τα κεχρί σε τσαμπί θα το λατρέψει.Το φτερό μάλλον θα το έχασε από χτύπημα στο κλουβί.Σιγά σιγά θα μάθει τα πατήματά του στο κλουβί και τους θορύβους στο χώρο σου και δεν θα αναστατώνεται με το παραμικρό.Τώρα θα πρέπει να τους δίνεις φρέσκα τρόφιμα με διαφορετικό τρόπο για να δεις τι του αρέσει και τι όχι και με ποιο τρόπο το θέλει.Δεν θα τα τρώει στην αρχή γιατί δεν τα ξέρει.Μπορείς να του δίνεις και ξηρούς καρπούς όπως καρύδια στα τέσσερα για να βγάζει μόνο του την τροφή όπως θα έκανε στη φύση.Μια πολύ καλή πηγή ασβεστίου είναι και το αμύγδαλο.Σπάστο λίγο και δώσε να το βγάλει μόνο του.Είναι πολύ ενεργητικά πουλιά και θα του κάνει καλό να απασχολήται με την τροφή του.Σποράκια φυσικά πήρες τα καλύτερα.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ευχαριστω!!!

Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο σχετικο...

Τα διαφορα σκευη του, ταιστρες, ποτιστρες κλπ τα πλενετε κανονικα με απορυπαντικο? Ρωταω γιατι στα ενυδρεια απαγορευονται δια ροπαλου και πλενουμε μονο με νερο...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Ευχαριστω!!!
> 
> Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο σχετικο...
> 
> Τα διαφορα σκευη του, ταιστρες, ποτιστρες κλπ τα πλενετε κανονικα με απορυπαντικο? Ρωταω γιατι στα ενυδρεια απαγορευονται δια ροπαλου και πλενουμε μονο με νερο...


Ναι με υγρό για πιάτα και καλό ξέπλυμα μετά.Αφού στεγνώσουν τα προσφέρουμε.

*Καθαρισμός του κλουβιού*

----------


## Φάμπιο

Μπορεις να τα πλυνεις αρκει μετα να τα ξεπλυνεις υπερβολικα καλα!
Εγω βαζω χλωρινη λιγη ποσοτητα και καλο ξεπλυμα!
Μερικοι πλενουν τα σκευη με ξυδι καθως ειναι φυσικο απολυμαντικο!
Δεν το εχω δοκιμασει αλλα σιγουρα ισχυει!
Οσο για την πολυβιταμινη αν δεν τρωει λαχανικα και φρουτα γιατι συνηθως δεν τα εχουν μαθει ετσι,δεν θεωρω κακο να του βαλεις για μια βδομαδα!
Να του βαζεις καθε μερα φρουτα και λαχανικα για να μαθει να τα τρωει!

----------


## warlock

Για τον καθαρισμό προτείνω σαπουναδα ,με νερό ,υγρό πιατων και ξύδι .Αν βάλεις μόνο υγρό πιάτων ξεπλένεται πολύ δύσκολα και συχνά μένει λιγο χωρίς να το καταλάβουμε .Το ξύδι μόνο του είναι καλό αλλά λίγο φτωχό .Ο συναδιασμός αυτός είναι από παλιές νοικοκρές για πλύσιμο πιάτων και αν το δοκιμάσετε στο πλύσιμο των πιάτων θα δείτε ότι ξεπλένονται πιό γρήγορα και δεν μένουν άλατα κατα το στέγνωμα (επίσης δείνει γυαλάδα στα γυάλινα σκεύη) .Η χλωρίνη είναι λίγο υπερβολική .Αν μείνει λίγο ,γίνεται επικύνδινη και δεν θα την πρότεινα για πλαστικά σκεύη .

Τα φρούτα καλό είναι να τα σκουπίζεις από το νερό πριν του τα βάλεις (όχι ότι θα πάθει κάτι αλλά θα είναι πιό ρευστές οι κουτσουλιές ).

Η prestige premium της versele-laga είναι όπως λεει : "premium" .Πάρε για βασική τροφή την απλή ,που έχει παπαγαλίνι κυρίως και κάτι άλλα .Η ίδια εταιρεία πρέπει να βγάζει .Στην ημερίσια δόση βάζεις και λίγο από την premium. Την versele-laga την εχω δοκιμάσει και την προτείνω.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ευχαριστω!!!

Χρειαζεται να του παρω καποιο grit?

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

> Ευχαριστω!!!
> 
> Χρειαζεται να του παρω καποιο grit?


 Υπενθυμιση...

----------


## demis

Εννοεις αυτα που βαζουν για να ακονιζει το ραμφος? Αν ναι τοτε πρεπει να βαλεις! Αν δεν εννοεις αυτο τοτε εξηγησε μου τι ειναι να σου πω αν χρειαζεται.

----------


## mitsman

Μεχρι να σου απαντησουν τα παιδια να σου πω οτι στα καναρινια ειναι αμφιλεγομενη η χρηση του!!!Πολλοι το υποστηριζουν καποιοι αλλοι παλι,οχι!
Σουπιοκοκκαλο και νομιζω οτι εισαι ενταξει!!
Εγω προσωπικα παρεχω και απο τα δυο!!
Γκριτ Θεμη μου ειναι θριματισμενα οστρακα και αμμος!
Να προσθεσω οτι δεν εχει τεκμηριωθει πως το γκριτ ειναι απαραιτητο στα πουλακια μας!εχει ομως αποδειχθει επιστημονικα οτι μπορει να προκαλεσει δυσκοιλιοτητα!

----------


## demis

Α ευχαριστω γιατι τα ειχα μπερδεψει! Εγω δεν τους δινω απλα τους βαζω σουπιοκοκκαλο κ πετρα ασβεστειου. Πολλοι τη χρησιμοποιουν αλλα πιστευω πως με το σουπιοκοκκαλο κ την πετρα δεν χρειαζεται, απο κει κ περα γουστα ειναι αυτα οποιος θελει δινει!

----------


## mitsman

Συμπληρωσα καποια πραγματα στο προηγουμενο μου ποστ!δεν ξερω αν τα διαβασες!Το γκριτ με θρυματισμενα κελυφη οστρακων ειναι μια αμμος σε ασπρη μορφη και το κυριο μερος της αποτελειται απο ανθρακικο ασβεστειο!
Οι περισοτεροι το δινουν σαν συμπληρωμα ασβεστειου!
Για εμενα η καλυτερη επιλογη ειναι ολο τον χρονο σουπιοκοκκαλο και την  περιοδο αναπαραγωγης-αναπτυξης, που οι αναγκες για ασβεστειο αυξανονται ραγδαια, αν δεν μπορουμε να προσθεσουμε αλλιως ασβεστιο, τοτε μονο να το χρησιμοποιουμε!!

----------


## demis

Στο κατω κατω κ αν δεν μπορουμε να τους δωσουμε αλλιως ασβεστειο μπορουμε να ξισουμε το σουπιοκοκκαλο κ να το προσθεσουμε στην αυγοτροφη ας πουμε.  Εγω ολο το χρονο τους εχω αυτα τα 2 κ τα τιμουνε δεοντως! Κ απο ο,τι εχω παρατηρισει απο λα τα πουλια μου δεν τους πολυ αρεσουν αυτα που εχουν χρωμα ενω τα λευκα τα τσακιζουν.

----------


## mitsman

Για τις πετρες αυτες, δεν γνωριζω!! νομιζω οτι και αυτες ειναι συμπαγες γκριττ!!! Αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος!!!
Σιγουρος ειμαι για αυτα που σας ειπα!! και για το σουπιοκοκκαλο, που αυτο που ειπες ειναι πολυ σωστο και το εφαρμοζουν αρκετοι!! δηλαδη αν το πουλι δεν το τρωει αυτουσιο το θρυματιζουν στην αυγοτροφη!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Ωραια, αφου του εχω σουπιοκοκκαλο και αυτο το πραγμα σε σχημα καρδιας δεν βαζω grit.

Αυτη η καρδια ΤΙ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ???

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω τι αηδιες ειναι αυτα!!!νομιζω συμπαγες γκριτ οτι ειναι!!!Μια χαρα εισαι Γιωργο!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Εγώ τους προσφέρω και σουπιοκόκαλο και άμμο με όστρακα σε όλα τα πουλιά,εκείνα επιλέγουν τη θα καταναλώσουν.
Είναι φορές που βλέπω το σουπιοκόκαλο να είναι θρυμματισμένο(από κοκατίλ) και κάποιες φορές να παίζουν με την άμμο.
Δε ξέρω αν καταναλώνουν αλλά νιώθω οκ εγώ,έστω και σαν δραστηριότητα μέσα στο κλουβί νομίζω οτι είναι καλό.

----------


## mitsman

Το θεμα ειναι Βαγγελη ομως αυτο που ειπα Βαγγελη!Και εγω χρησιμοποιω αλλα θα το καταργησω!
Η χρηση του ειναι αμφιλεγομενη!!!Τι να το κανω εγω αν παιζει και περναει καλα το πουλακι μου αν του κατσει καμμια δυσκοιλιοτητα?!?!
Γιατι αυτο ειναι επιστημονικα αποδεδειγμενο!!

----------


## vagelis76

Αν μπορείς βάλε την επιστημονική απόδειξη Δημήτρη.
Όταν παρέχεις μια καλή και πλήρη διατροφή στα πουλιά και εκείνα έχουν πολλές επιλογές,σίγουρα θα καταναλώσουν και τις ανάλογες ποσότητες ώστε να έλθει η ισορροπία στις λειτουργίες του οργανισμού τους.Αν δίνεις μόνο συγκεκριμένες τροφές και καταναλώνουν μόνο αυτές τότες ναι,υπάρχει φόβος να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα.

----------


## mitsman

http://mgerom.wordpress.com/2010/11/...84%CE%BF-grit/
Διαβασε εδω λιγο Βαγγελη!!!
Δεν ξερω για εσας αλλα εγω εμπιστευομαι και πιστευω τον λογο του και την γνωμη του!

----------


## vagelis76

***Να σημειώσω οτι κι εγώ στα καναρίνια που έχουν νεοσσούς αυτή τη περίοδο δεν έχω άμμο.
Παραπάνω εξήγησα τι πιστεύω (σχετικά με τη παροχή της άμμου)και τι πράττω εγώ,μέχρι στιγμής δε μου έχουν παρουσιαστεί προβλήματα.

----------

